# scupper



## vincix

Aș vrea să înțeleg sensul cuvântului „scupper”. Este vorba de un termen marinăresc. Aceasta este definiția dintr-un dicționar englez:

_Nautical_  An opening in the side of a ship at deck level to allow water to run off.

Poate să mă ajute cineva?

Mulțumesc


----------



## farscape

O fi Google the new big brother, da' uite că ajută:_

define scupper & g__ă__uri pentru scurgerea apei de pe punte

_scupper: 
(Nautical) "An opening in the side of a ship at deck level  to allow water to run off..."

sabord:
  "Deschizătură în pereții laterali ai unei nave, folosită mai ales pentru  scurgerea apei acumulate pe puntea superioară și pentru operațiile de  încărcare și de descărcare"

Ş-acu' hai să polemizăm 

Later,
.


----------



## vincix

M-am exprimat prost, mi-am dat seama, și nu știu de ce - evident nu mi-am recitit postarea. Dacă eu însumi am transcris definiția, nu prea mai avea rost să spun că vreau să înțeleg cuvântul. De fapt ce voiam să știu era un corespondent pentru cuvântul „scupper” din limba engleză. Între timp, chiar am reușit să-l găsesc, întrebând pe cineva din domeniu, iar răspunsul a fost: scurgere sau, mai specializat, drenă.

Mulțumesc oricum


----------



## farscape

Sau marinăreşte (adică de specialitate) *sabord*, cum zisei mai sus. 

Later,


----------



## vincix

Da, am un stil prost de a citi „eliptic”. Mulțumesc


----------

